# Anybody have experience with jebo r390?



## osiris15

I am currently looking to buy a 55G tank and have been looking at the Jebo r390. i was just wondering if anybody had any experience/comments/thoughts with/about this tank?

This may not be in the right section so if it needs to be moved, i apologize for putting in the wrong section.


----------



## Amphitrite

Hi Jack, no worries this is the correct section. I've never heard of this type of tank, although other members may come along who have. Do you have a link to an online website picturing the tank and giving details?


----------



## osiris15

sure thing, this is where i would be looking to buy it from:

http://www.aquariumsuppliesaustralia.com.au/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=2621

i would also look to buy an internal filter to provide extra filtration (probably around 200gph)


----------



## Amphitrite

Once again, I have never seen this particular tank before. It's a nice looking tank, but looking at the picture it seems to me that the only access to the tank is through a small flap at the front of the lid (the whole lid doesn't lift up). I could well be wrong but that's the way it looks from the picture.


----------



## osiris15

do you mean for power cords from a heater and the internal filter? i would imagine there would be a small hole at the back for cords.


----------



## Amphitrite

No, what I mean is the amount that the lid actually lifts up for performing waterchanges, tank maintenance etc. It's not clear from the picture if the whole lid can be lifted or not.


----------



## Flopyflava

I own a Jebo R390 but we recently upgraded to a 90 gal acrylic tank. Definitely happier with the Clear for life tank but the Jebo served its purpose and worked good for the price. The lighting isn't the greatest if you are looking to do more than just a fish only tank.


----------

